# Trained Hawk Lost



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I lost my trained RedTail Hawk on Tuesday down on the WMA right by the desert boat landing outside of Bismarck. She wears bells and leg straps, so if anyone is hunting down there and hears bells or sees any redtails, please contact me!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow I'm sorry to hear your Hawk missing. I found and raised a chicken hawk about 25 years ago it was quite a learning experience. I have always wondered if it was illegal to have helped that baby bird grow up and fly away.

I fed it chopped up gophers dipped in water and stuffed into it's mouth. It did very well and was whistling every time I would get near it. It was a close call one time when I looked into it's nest/box, it tipped forward and put it's head on the floor and LOOKOUT... it was instinctively keeping it's nest clean...wow narrow miss. Any way I hope you find your hawk friend, there is a good chance it will find you. Good Luck


----------



## WinnebagoWaterfowl (Oct 24, 2005)

_Edited by Langager due to completely moronic insensitive response._


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry about the previous response... :eyeroll:

I am sorry for your loss. I have always wanted to hunt behind a bird... what a rush that would be. I hope you find the bird.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

WinnebagoWaterfowl said:


> _Edited by Langager due to completely moronic insensitive response._


What a ***...show some respect!!!!!

Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that you lost hawk. I maybe think hawk wanted freedom. I hope she find you at home and say goodby.


----------

